# Pigeon Shows in CA



## Lexygurl (Jun 28, 2007)

When and where are the pigeon shows in California? I'd love to attend one.


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

There are alot of pigeon shows in California, Lawn shows, Annual shows, District shows and more. Ill try to post the dates soon. The annual shows usually starts in Late Oct to December.


----------



## Lexygurl (Jun 28, 2007)

Ok great thanks! I don't really know the differences between all of those though. The only time I went to a show was on accident. I was at the del mar fair on the day they were having one, but I was young and there with my grandma so we whizzed through it. since then I have always wanted to go to one again.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* Hi LEXYGURL, The three big shows are Cavalcade of Pigeons Fresno, CA. November 5 2011 ........GREAT WESTERN SHOW Oct 7-8 at WAESONVILLE,Ca................100 Anniversary PAGEANT of PIGEON November 9-12 ,Riverside Convention Center,RIVERSIDE, CA. this is the big one should be 4000 -5000 birds at this show.* GEORGE


----------



## Boo800800 (Nov 21, 2010)

Sunday,September 11th

LAPC ANNUAL YOUNG BIRD SHOW 

Irvine Regional Park Orange, CA


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

hopefully i can make it to the lapc one


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Southern California American Show Racer Club Lawn Show.
Saturday, October 8, 2011 
Riverside, CA This is for American shower racers only I believe. Correct me if I am wrong George.


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

San Diego Metro Club Show

General

Sat
December 3, 2011 

Great small show of around 300- 500 birds


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

PIG IN A POKE Fresno, Sept 5,2011. For racing pigeons


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

There are more show that are small lawns shows for various clubs in california, There is also a show for the Thunder bird club I believe a roller club. Hope these dates help.


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

*Pigeon Shows in California*

When: October 15, 2011 
Where: Watsonville, CA 

Another premier show in California for you all to consider going to. The date for the show are set for October 15Th & 16Th 2011. Its one of the first stops on the ASR show trail. Hope to see you all there.


When: November 5, 2011 
Where: Fresno, CA 


This will be Central California Pigeon Clubs 65Th annual show. Our date is scheduled for November 5-6, 2011 at the Fresno Fairgrounds. We have a great barbecue for all to enjoy on Saturday, price is $8.00 per person (last years price). I've gotten a commitment from Ace Pigeon Supply of Sylmar, CA to come and have a booth and bring a donation for our Auction. Junior judging and awards are on Sunday 6Th just before the Auction. 
Hope to see you there.


----------



## Castanonloft408 (Oct 6, 2011)

*Pigeons*

Hi im sorry to bug bt I was wondering if you had eny homers to spear I live in los banos california


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

PM me we can talk.


----------



## Castanonloft408 (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry bt what does that mean


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

vangimage said:


> Southern California American Show Racer Club Lawn Show.
> Saturday, October 8, 2011
> Riverside, CA This is for American shower racers only I believe. Correct me if I am wrong George.


 *This year we will be have some King breeders also showing with us. The show is held at Bill Harrison home 5563 Appalossa ave, Riverside,Ca.,92509
Phone 951-685-5837 get there at 1:00pm Should be about 80- 100 birds birds* GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Pageant of Pigeons Nov 10-12 will be held at the RIVERSIDE CONVENTION CENTER 3443 Orange St., Riverside,Ca. This is the the LA Pigeon Club's 100 year centennisl show , should be 4000- 5000 birds.* GEORGE


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Castanonloft408 said:


> Sorry bt what does that mean


Private message send me one.


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

*These are the dates again.*

These are the dates again Watsonville was great.
When: November 5, 2011 
Where: Fresno, CA 


This will be Central California Pigeon Clubs 65Th annual show. Our date is scheduled for November 5-6, 2011 at the Fresno Fairgrounds. We have a great barbecue for all to enjoy on Saturday, price is $8.00 per person (last years price). I've gotten a commitment from Ace Pigeon Supply of Sylmar, CA to come and have a booth and bring a donation for our Auction. Junior judging and awards are on Sunday 6Th just before the Auction. 
Hope to see you there.[/QUOTE]


----------

